# Gros probleme de ping en wifi



## totof35 (2 Février 2015)

bonsoir je viens d'acquerir un ipad air avec  8.1.3 apres mise a jour et j ai un gros probleme de ping ( variable entre 300 et quelques milliers, j ai la rage entre nous soit dit) en jouant sur wot blitz. Mais le plus étonnant c'est qu'en jouant sur iphone 5s au mm endroit et quasiment au mm moment pour essayer, mon ping est normal aux alentours de 70-80 (plusieurs fois essayé). J'ai fait l'essai en coupant toutes les liaisons bluetooth et wifi d'autres peripheriques mais rien ne change. Je precise j'ai une connexion internet tres lente mais jusqu'a present cela ne me genait absolument pas pour assouvir mon addiction misérable a ce jeu.
Est ce que c'est normal docteur ou bien ai je acheté une grosse daube ?


----------



## totof35 (7 Février 2015)

probleme resolu, c'etait un mauvais reglage du ping dans la freebox, après modification  cela ameliore ma connexion générale aussi


----------

